# Custom Anodized Pumps



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....

RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories



































Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

That whammy killer :thumbsup: good job


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 30 2010, 02:51 PM~17347785
> *Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....
> 
> RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
> ...


That whammy is bad ASS!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

cool story bro...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17347785
> *Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....
> 
> RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
> ...


now thats what im taking bout looks awesome dude customers gunna be super happy :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

OH CHIT!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

THEY CAME OUT GREAT RON!! THANX MAYNE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you polish the parts before getting them anodized? Looks like it in some of the pics. I like the black a lot.


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice! i really like that wammy setup


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2010, 10:51 PM~17347785
> *Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....
> 
> Stevie D's 2 pump whammy. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 damn ron that looks hella nice


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Im sure theres a piston in stevie d whammy.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 30 2010, 05:46 PM~17353825
> *Im sure theres a piston in stevie d whammy.
> *


I think a no-**** was needed there. :cheesy:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17347785
> *Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....
> 
> RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 30 2010, 03:31 AM~17349229
> *cool story bro...
> *


 :uh: WTF? i dont remember posting this :scrutinize:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 30 2010, 04:31 AM~17349229
> *cool story bro...
> *


THESE TOPICS ARE FOR OUR HATERS :biggrin: JUST ANOTHER BULLSHIT TOPIC AS THEY CALL IT.

Tommy ,got those parts finished and should get that wishbone done begining of week....Thanks homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Apr 30 2010, 04:06 PM~17353508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was like HUH???? you got a Lay it Low *gremlin*


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 30 2010, 05:03 PM~17354383
> *I think a no-**** was needed there. :cheesy:
> *


steve is a big **** n chipper. :biggrin: no ****.jus jokin steve!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 1 2010, 10:04 PM~17361987
> *Yes we polish them before to give that candy look :biggrin:
> 
> *


It does make a huge difference in the finished product. 

You ever try the black hard coat/military spec anodizing? It gives a little different color and look to the finish. Not to mention that shit is durable as hell.


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

do you guys do lime green anodizing


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 2 2010, 06:35 PM~17367503
> *It does make a huge difference in the finished product.
> 
> You ever try the black hard coat/military spec anodizing? It gives a little different color and look to the finish. Not to mention that shit is durable as hell.
> *


All anodize it extremly durable, That was the main reason behind this process...But yes I've seen to styles


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 3 2010, 12:00 AM~17370312
> *do you guys do lime green anodizing
> *


I don't carry it, but yes it can be done...It would be a bit more for custom colors...
Heres a part that was done 8 years ago??? not polished first, but give ya an idea...

















one was with flash and the other with out


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 09:17 PM~17381494
> *I don't carry it, but yes it can be done...It would be a bit more for custom colors...
> Heres a part that was done 8 years ago??? not polished first, but give ya an idea...
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!! HOW MUCH


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

if it's polished and with motor end cap,fill plug, block ,backing plate...85.00 over the price of a pump. Dump bodies are 15 ea...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17347785
> *Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....
> 
> RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
> ...


 :wow: daaamn! I just placed an order with Big M for a 3 Pump chrome kit! how much would it be more to do it anodized red like the Black pump that's posted? hook it up! Thanks!

Sam


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

well i want to buy 3 blocks from you guys and 3 backing plates and also 3 hex engraved tank plugs and i want them anodized lime green how much out the door to 96002


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+May 3 2010, 10:25 PM~17381667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whta size blocks, port,??? lmk


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 09:40 PM~17382010
> *I'll look your kit over and call ya...in the morning....What kind of 3 pump kit???
> 
> whta size blocks, port,??? lmk
> *






I bought a bunch of stuff from Big M! I purchased the 3 pump competition chrome kit. Upgraded a bunch of stuff. Order 1 pair of chrome 4.5 ton coils for the front, 1 pr chrome coils for the rear, Chrome adj upper trailing arms and lower arms going on a 82 fleetwood coupe. Hook me up! Big M has my info. Give me a call. Them anodizing looks tight!

Sam


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 09:40 PM~17382010
> *I'll look your kit over and call ya...in the morning....What kind of 3 pump kit???
> 
> whta size blocks, port,??? lmk
> *



2~~~ 1 1/4" block top port

1~~~ 1 3/4" block side port


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17347785
> *Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....
> 
> RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
> ...


FUCKIN NNNIIICCCE


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2010, 12:17 AM~17381494
> *I don't carry it, but yes it can be done...It would be a bit more for custom colors...
> Heres a part that was done 8 years ago??? not polished first, but give ya an idea...
> 
> ...



so why is the anodized parts not a good seller??? i got a green set from PH 5yrs ago and they stop doing them too..  wats the deal ??? i like the color \chrome combo verse the same old all chrome pump.... just that extra detail


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> steve is a big **** n chipper. :biggrin: no ****.jus jokin steve!


its true i chip all the way until i bumper check and its only gay if the balls touch lol



> > Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

You funny guy, steve.


----------



## poncho712806 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by poncho712806_@May 4 2010, 05:07 PM~17390439
> *Hey
> *


sup dawg 


just to get it out there the chrome and blue whammy set up is going in a ROLLERS ONLY car from amarillo tx its gunna be killing em for sure


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Hey Ron

U got a tracking # for mine yet, or a delivery date?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 4 2010, 07:31 PM~17391202
> *Hey Ron
> 
> U got a tracking # for mine yet, or a delivery date?
> *


delivery on time , 5-7-10 

track # 144Y1R4247658300  1 of 3 boxes


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 4 2010, 09:31 PM~17391202
> *Hey Ron
> 
> U got a tracking # for mine yet, or a delivery date?
> *



VERY NICE RIVI gonna make that caddi look meaner


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2010, 08:46 PM~17393177
> *delivery on time , 5-7-10
> 
> track # 144Y1R4247658300   1 of 3 boxes
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: THANX!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 4 2010, 08:52 PM~17393288
> *VERY NICE RIVI gonna make that caddi look meaner
> *


Thanx D


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

01 Marzocchi from the stash..... :wow:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats sick bmh raising the bar yet again


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 4 2010, 11:49 PM~17395084
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thats sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssick bmh raising the bar yet again
> *


sssssssssssssssssssup sssssssssssteevie


----------



## streetplayer (Aug 30, 2007)

SICK SICK SICK BAD ASS PUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Clean ass work as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetplayer+May 4 2010, 11:58 PM~17395206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank Vince, how's things been :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 5 2010, 01:13 AM~17395379
> *Look nice in that 68  :biggrin:
> Thank Vince, how's things been :biggrin:
> *



Things are great, getting ready to head back to the east coast. Sure will miss this Cali weather though. I'll be hittin you up for some misc stuff before I head out. Oh, and congrats on the baby  . The first month can be a rough one :around:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 5 2010, 12:23 AM~17395479
> *Things are great, getting ready to head back to the east coast. Sure will miss this Cali weather though.  I'll be hittin you up for some misc stuff before I head out. Oh, and congrats on the baby   .  The first month can be a rough one  :around:
> *


Oh yeah...it's been fun



Hey your car has anodised pumps rite??? post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 1 2010, 12:00 AM~17357136
> *:uh:  WTF? i dont remember posting this  :scrutinize:
> *


someone got into ur account on that one lol....just like the one from like last year about some gay shit that was posted


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 5 2010, 01:24 AM~17395490
> *Oh yeah...it's been fun
> Hey your car has anodised pumps rite??? post a pic :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 






















no  



but you guys did a bang up job on it. I get comps all the time when I pop the trunk.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2010, 11:46 PM~17395030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*What colors can u do these pumps ?*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 16 2010, 07:14 PM~17508982
> *What colors can u do these pumps ?
> *


green red blue purple and black i beleve im sure they could prob do other colours aswell it depends on how fat your wallet is ......................baller :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I should of had mine done in black, damn it.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 16 2010, 10:12 PM~17510346
> *green red blue purple and black i beleve im sure they could prob do other colours aswell it depends on how fat your wallet is ......................baller  :biggrin:
> *


Now wait a minute who drives a Range Rover daily ??????????????????????????????????
I am driving a RANGER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

lol you know how it is :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 25 2010, 10:49 AM~17598693
> *Now wait a minute who drives a Range Rover daily ??????????????????????????????????
> I am driving a RANGER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



stevieD- avid Beckham ? :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Heres another Big Larry's FO


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 11:17 PM~17771084
> *Heres another Big Larry's FO
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hardline for the dump wire.


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 09:17 PM~17771084
> *Heres another Big Larry's FO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 12 2010, 10:25 PM~17771150
> *Nice hardline for the dump wire.
> *


Wait til you see how we do the delta dump wire next :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 1 2010, 02:00 AM~17357136
> *:uh:  WTF? i dont remember posting this  :scrutinize:
> *


i noticed this has been happening to you a lot lately


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Can I get a website or a pricelist sent to my email address I'm looking to order some hydraulic parts and also rebuilding a used black magic pump....pls help


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jun 13 2010, 03:59 PM~17774743
> *Can I get a website or a pricelist sent to my email address I'm looking to order some hydraulic parts and also rebuilding a used black magic pump....pls help
> *



the black magic website is back up again


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 01:07 AM~17771832
> *Wait til you see how we do the delta dump wire next :biggrin:
> *


I've got a feeling I know how your going to do it. :scrutinize: :cheesy:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR THE ANODIZED PUMPS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Jun 13 2010, 04:19 PM~17775399
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE ANODIZED PUMPS
> *


between 65 to 95 per pump upgrade


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....

RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
































Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 17 2010, 10:29 AM~17815127
> *ttt :cheesy:
> *


wassup Big M! whats the status on my chrome and anodized red 3 pump set-up seattle bound? got pics? please post! The frame is waitin on the a chrome springs and chrome trailing arms! 

Sam 
Seattle, WA


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jun 27 2010, 09:49 PM~17903039
> *wassup Big M! whats the status on my chrome and anodized red 3 pump set-up seattle bound? got pics? please post! The frame is waitin on the a chrome springs and chrome trailing arms!
> 
> Sam
> ...


TALKED TO THE MACHINEST SATURDAY AND THE BACKING PLATES ARE IN HE WILL SHIP TOMARROW AND WE WILL HAVE THEM TUESDAY SO YOU WILL BE SHIPPING BY WED AT THE VERY LATEST....I CAN GET EVERYTHING ELSE ON THE WAY TOMARROW.....CALL ME IN THE MORNING OR SHOOT ME A PM I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT THE FRONT DUMP FOR YOUR KIT...THIS IS OJ :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 27 2010, 09:55 PM~17903110
> *TALKED TO THE MACHINEST SATURDAY AND THE BACKING PLATES ARE IN HE WILL SHIP TOMARROW AND WE WILL HAVE THEM TUESDAY SO YOU WILL BE SHIPPING BY WED AT THE VERY LATEST....I CAN GET EVERYTHING ELSE ON THE WAY TOMARROW.....CALL ME IN THE MORNING OR SHOOT ME A PM I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT THE FRONT DUMP FOR YOUR KIT...THIS IS OJ :biggrin:
> *



Wassup OJ! Sounds good. Can't wait to get the set-up, its been a min... But yeah if you can send me the trailing arms/cylinders and coils so I can atleast get the frame on rollin status...PM Sent...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 10:17 PM~17771084
> *Heres another Big Larry's FO
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....

RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
































Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....

RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
































Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow  

































ttt :ninja:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 13 2010, 11:25 AM~17774338
> *i noticed this has been happening to you a lot lately
> *


yep. i was staying logged on at the shop. i actually saw me just post "cool story bro" while i was in the other building checking my pm for a shipping addy. lol good help is hard to find. 



but on a better note i should be having a full anodized hopping setup on the way for the homie yogi bigbody. :cheesy: its going to look badass with the black on chrome, well untill i mess everything up with my "hardlining" skills lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 11 2010, 04:00 PM~18286790
> *yep. i was staying logged on at the shop. i actually saw me just post "cool story bro"  while i was in the other building checking my pm for a shipping addy. lol good help is hard to find.
> but on a better note i should be having a full anodized hopping setup on the way for the homie yogi bigbody.  :cheesy:  its going to look badass with the black on chrome, well untill i mess everything up with my "hardlining" skills lol
> *


admit it...........ur bi polar or some shit............ :yes:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2010, 10:57 PM~18290229
> *admit it...........ur bi polar or some shit............  :yes:
> *


lol. its a never ending battle my brother  :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 12 2010, 11:57 AM~18293321
> *sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best..  so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33..
> *


x2 for BMH crew.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Aug 17 2010, 01:45 AM~18330264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup you 2 chipperz


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## Diehard64 (Jul 19, 2009)

What would you charge For a 2 pump & 4 dump Setup like the black set but in green shipped to 93726. Also can you show me what the green look like if you can.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Diehard64_@Aug 24 2010, 08:27 PM~18398191
> *What would you charge For a 2 pump & 4 dump Setup like the black set but in green shipped to 93726. Also can you show me what the green look like if you can.
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_if you need parts hit us up 2day.. we will be closed this weekend until tue. 9-7-10..

have a safe labor day weekend :biggrin: _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....

RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
































Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

didn't read thru, but is the anodizeing going to be a regular offer, or special order. (in-stock or not)


----------



## BigBlue64 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Ron, are those custom blocks made for StevieD's whammy tank setup where the returns are on the same side? LMK a price for the blocks.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Sep 13 2010, 08:22 PM~18560236
> *Hey Ron, are those custom blocks made for StevieD's whammy tank setup where the returns are on the same side? LMK a price for the blocks.
> *


they have 2 side returns per block we just run a blanking plug in the 1 side we didnt use


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

MANN HOW MUCH FOR A SET UP LIKE DIS ONE.............that is the shiznit!!!!!




> Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....
> 
> RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 17 2010, 01:11 PM~ We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow
> [img
> *http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/stevieswhammybigblue001.jpg[/img]
> 
> ...


How much for a set up like this?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_jus a few more days till the super show.. if you need to pick up parts you can pre order & have em wait'n on you to pic em up at the shop  .. or you can jus come by like alway's.. we'll be glad to see you.. thank's & have a safe trip to vegas.. :biggrin: _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> > _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 17 2010, 01:11 PM~ We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow
> > [img
> > *http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/stevieswhammybigblue001.jpg[/img]
> >
> ...


*
pm sent :biggrin:*


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

> How much for a set up like this?


pm sent :biggrin:
[/quote]

Never got that pm homie. :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> pm sent :biggrin:


Never got that pm homie. :dunno:
[/quote]
got you homie.. check your pm's


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

you guys got black anodized parts in stock so i can upgrade my all chrome set up?.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

The last time I was there the other week. They had some parts in stock but I don't know if they sold out from the customers from the show.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 808cutlass_@Oct 22 2010, 12:39 PM~18881065
> *you guys got black anodized parts in stock so i can upgrade my all chrome set up?.
> *


in stock ready 2go


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

YALL GOT PEARL WHITE OR HYPNOTIQ BLUE ANODIZED PARTS?


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 26 2010, 09:52 AM~18912315
> *in stock ready 2go
> *


how much for 2 black anodized blocks


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Oct 30 2010, 05:36 PM~18948671
> *how much for 2 black anodized blocks
> *


x2 with side ports


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
































Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow  

































TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

Mahalo to all the guys at BMH for my awesome parts I picked up last week!!!. Can't wait to have them installed on my ride.............


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 808cutlass_@Nov 2 2010, 02:42 PM~18968961
> *Mahalo to all the guys at BMH for my awesome parts I picked up last week!!!. Can't wait to have them installed on my ride.............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 5 2010, 11:34 AM~18994670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****+Oct 30 2010, 05:36 PM~18948671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 10 2010, 04:34 PM~19036032
> *
> *


what size blocks 1/2... 3/4... 1''????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 10 2010, 05:59 PM~19036209
> *what size blocks 1/2... 3/4... 1''????
> *


1/2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 10 2010, 05:18 PM~19036357
> *1/2
> *


pm sent


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

1/2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_we are work'n to get the line back up.. but in the meantime..


please call 1-702-222-2112.. or 1-702-650-9451 :biggrin: thank's_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
































Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow  

































TTT :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*OK FELLAS HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 18 2010, 04:48 PM~19102752
> *3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price on whammy like that but with the big plug!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> *OK FELLAS & THE LADIES HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:
> 
> so hit us up 702-222-2112 or 702-650-9451


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calitos62_@Nov 25 2010, 10:02 AM~19161335
> *whats the price on whammy like that but with the big plug!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin: .. & TO THO'S THAT MIS'D IT :happysad: .. WE WILL BE HAVING X-MAS SPECIALS COMING SOON _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
































Stevie D's 2 pump *whammy*. We made this tank a bit longer to fill more of the trunk in a Caddy. I still have to hardline the pressures out...I'll post finished pics tomorrow  

































TTT :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## gonzalez12 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17347785
> *Heres a few pumps we've done this week and customers asked us to post....
> 
> RIVMAN's 3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 3 2010, 12:16 PM~19228982
> *3 pump 1'' front pump 1/2'' center pressures with matching accessories
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2010, 06:06 PM~19294608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 16 2010, 09:12 PM~17510346
> *green red blue purple and black i beleve im sure they could prob do other colours aswell it depends on how fat your wallet is ......................baller  :biggrin:
> *


ineed o different prices on purple 4 pumps set up or a 2 pump purple wammy set up for a lac pm please


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 12 2010, 06:44 PM~19310158
> *ineed o different prices on purple 4 pumps set up or a 2 pump purple wammy set up for a lac pm please
> *


what kind of set up.. street.. comp.. :dunno:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calitos62_@Nov 25 2010, 12:02 PM~19161335
> *whats the price on whammy like that but with the big plug!!
> *


X2...competition in red


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Dec 14 2010, 06:34 PM~19327179
> *X2...competition in red
> *


pm sent


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2010, 04:06 PM~19294608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pumps


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## perfect 10 (Oct 16, 2009)

What the price for four pumps in blue


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

perfect 10 said:


> What the price for four pumps in blue


what kind of pumps you lookn for?? street.. comp ...you want set up or pumps only


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

Any examples of what you guys can do for a yellow or gold anodize?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Olds_racer said:


> Any examples of what you guys can do for a yellow or gold anodize?


sorry.. not at this time


----------



## perfect 10 (Oct 16, 2009)

Street and what a price on pumps and in a kits


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

perfect 10 said:


> Street and what a price on pumps and in a kits


pm sent


----------

